# Darning socks...how to?



## New Mexican (Jul 12, 2004)

Does anyone do that anymore?
I have some socks that I do not want to get rid of. Got them ON SALE at Eddie Bauers.....so.......how do you darn socks?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

2 lessons I have learned, use the same type of material that the sock is made of to repair the sock, wool yarn to repair wool socks, cotton yarn to repair cotton socks, etc. and you can use a light bulb in place of a darning egg, just be very careful not to drop it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

A little ways down this forum are directions for actually doing the darning
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=432263

There's a link to a video which is pretty good.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

My Dh made me a darning egg. He found a craft store that had bulb/egg shaped wooden blocks and then put a screw into it and a pedastle type piece. Works fabulous! I always used my Mom's to darn as a kid. Now i have my own.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am no help. I took lessons from a friend. I hold the offending sock over the trash can and say, "This sock has a hole in it! Darn you, sock!" as I throw it a way.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Right about matching the thread and using a darning egg or light bulb for support.

Thread a needle with several strands of the thread you are going to use, and put running stitches all around the outside of the hole -- not too close and not too far away. Do not pull these tight.

Starting at one side, stitch from one side of the hole to the other, straight across and staying outside the running stitches.

Turn the project 90Â°. Starting outside the running stitches, go from one side to the other again, but weave your needle over and under the threads from the first pass. You are literally weaving new fabric.

Try not to leave bumps or knots, as you'll feel every one of these in your feet! Keep your toenails trimmed . . .

I find it's harder to find decent thread than to actually do the darning.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I use embroidery thread when I want to match a certain color. I still actually have some brown and white darning thread. Its very much like embroidery thread in that you can separate out the strands to get to the proper weight to match the sock you're darning. 

When I darn I start by trying to "catch" all the loops around the hole. If you don't catch them you will get a "run". Then I do a back/forth / up/down weaving pattern to fill in the hole. Its easier to darn if you catch the spot before it is actually a hole. 

I also use the waste basket approach for cheap work socks. Lately I've darned several pair of dress socks and it seems to have worked as they are comfortable and no longer holey.


----------

